# Boxing in overhang



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont completely understand what you are describing but why not just put steel or alum soffit material up and use the steel or alum. fascia cover. I 'wasted' my time once putting up plywood when soffit material would be nearly as cheap and 3 times as durable!! THEN when you decide to put siding on the rest of your house,that part is already done!!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

...I think he has exposed rafter tails and wants to keep them, now he needs a way to make the exposed nails not so obvious. :bangin:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear the nails are poking through on the overhang. Asphalt 3-tab manufacturer's used to let you use shorter nails on the overhangs and still warranty their product. The code is min. 3/4" into sheathing or through if sheathing is <3/4". 
And most inspectors will accept short nails there only for looks. You cannot clip them flush and paint, even if galvanized. If you go closed soffits, plan ahead on the gable ends for the returns and how they will look. Install continuous screened vents for air supply right next to the fascia board so not to get wind driven snow and rain into attic space. Drill each bay blocks with 3- 2" holes. Add continuous ridge venting with baffles if not there already. 
Be safe, Gary


----------

